# Bill Hays explained the lollipop aiming technique in one of his videos and



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have one of Bill's slingshot where he was kind enough to cut a groove in it for me. I colored the groove to contrast with the slingshot. Today I took it a step farther and put the same color on one of my targets. I seen the line on the target in one of Jeff Kavanaugh's archery videos. Here are a couple pictures of what I'm trying now. The preceding is not my idea????????????but hopefully it will help someone.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

This will most definitely help a few . It can also help some people who have been shooting for years, come back to the basics.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope so pult421


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice post Tag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

